# Jamo Cinemaster (1999-2002)



## dsteinaz (Jan 19, 2013)

I bought a home with theater components included. The audio system is a Jamo Cinemaster and having found pics on google I have determined that it came out in 1999-2002. It is a gorgeous system with burlwood (I think) and curved Danish design on the surround speakers. To my surprise I found HUGE original prices for the system. Does anyone know anything about this system and why it was so expensive? Thanks, Dean


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Jamo products are generally high quality. They do some gorgeous finish and sound good too (specially when expensive)


----------



## dsteinaz (Jan 19, 2013)

Blaser, I appreciate your reply. Even though they make a nice product, most Jamo speakers are in the moderate price range. The Cinemaster listed at $32,000 in 2000 which is way out of line with their newer models. Im looking for any literature or personal knowledge as to why they were so expensive. I found one article from India that said there were only 7 sold in the world at that time. Any help is welcomed.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Well you tell us why they are so expensive, you are a rare owner of such a product. Look at them and listen to them and tell us what you think. Do you have an amp powerful enough to make them speak?

I was once dealing with a very highly expensive Jamo speaker , it was a flagship back at the time (I don't remember the nanm). but it was around 1995... the tweeter alone could handle 1000 W RMS and we couldn't find a suitable amp at the store to make them chant loud enough....


----------



## dsteinaz (Jan 19, 2013)

Unfortunately im not an audiophile and would have trouble discerning between a good and great system unless compared directly. I will try to contact the previous owner and find out the story.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Your question would make more sense to me if you were ABOUT to buy them. BUt since you have them enjoy them... AT this price point I am sure they are special, well made with the finest components. Try to fire some music and see if you like them... simple


----------



## digital_boy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Dean congratulations on your system! The the Cinemaster as you quite rightly stated came out around 1999. The reason for the original price is that it is a digital active system, meaning that each of the speakers has amps built into them like the Boothroyd Meridian systems which they competed against. Im sure you have noticed this as each speaker has to have its own power source. 

The subwoofer is a beast, I think it is around 800 watts, and the whole look and build quality of the system are just AWESOME!! It also has a microphone that tests and adjusts the sound perfectly to the room its setup in. When it came out Jamo said they would update the software to support DTS, but they didn't so unfortunately it is limited to Dolby Digital. Overall its a gorgeous system right down to the remote!

Hope that helps...

How much did u buy it for out of interest?

D


----------



## dsteinaz (Jan 19, 2013)

It was already in the home that I purchased.Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Игорь (Jan 4, 2020)

[QUOTE = "dsteinaz, post: 583462, member: 113851"]
Я купил дом с включенными театральными компонентами. Аудио система - Jamo Cinemaster, и, найдя фотографии в Google, я решил, что она вышла в 1999-2002 годах. Это великолепная система с тиснением (я думаю) и изогнутым датским дизайном на колонках объемного звучания. К своему удивлению я обнаружил ОГРОМНЫЕ оригинальные цены на систему. Кто-нибудь знает что-нибудь об этой системе и почему это было так дорого? Спасибо декан
[/ QUOTE]
Цифровой кинематографист jamo еще присутствуют здесь.
Хочу попытаться счастье найти инструкцию к данной системе.
Заранее Благодарю за содействие. Игорь


----------



## Игорь (Jan 4, 2020)

Переводчик переписал мое обращение, господа.
Зашел сюда в надежде, что ценители и знатоки JAMO Digital CineMaster здесь еще остались. Ищу помощь и содействие найти инструкцию к данной системе. Игорь


----------

